# goose decoy set up



## chduckman (Jan 1, 2010)

what is the best way to set decoys up. i have noticed that they havent been coming into the J anymore.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

too many variables in your question....

field type, cover, WIND and wind speed, size of spread, what decoys you are running, conditions of the day, snow on the ground, etc...

you need to give mor info to answer your question


----------



## chduckman (Jan 1, 2010)

ok on a corn field with about 5 mph wind. about 4 dozen decoys 2 dozen full bodys and 2 dozen shells. on a sunny day with no snow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Make a big blog, make a line and sit in the middle, make a U. Just keep moving your decoys until the birds come in.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

chduckman I quit using the J several years ago. Often as not the birds dont want to land in the pocket of the J. My over all spread is usually cigar shaped, long and a little narrow. If the birds are spooky and want to skirt the spread it doesnt push them so wide. If you want a pocket for birds to land in put a little Y at the front of the spread. I said little because if the arms of the Y are long you are almost back to the J This small pocket still gives tne singles,doubles and very small flocks a safe landing area while not pushing the bigger groups wide.


----------



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

I have had a lot of success using a Y type set up with 3 dozen GHG Full body decoys. For the arms of the Y. I set out small family groups of 5 -6 mixing feeders and active decoys. I use some lookers on the outside of the arms and place a few around the layout blind. 
The geese mostly land in or close to the arms, often in the open spot between the family groups. If the arms are tightened up they will land in the open area in between the arms. 
I set up based on how the birds are working that day. If the set up does not seem to be working, I change it up a bit.

Things are snowed in here in upstate NY and most of our birds have moved out. Heading to PA next Thursday and hoping to work a bird or two.

Dr. Honk


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have had the best results setting up a spread that mimics the birds that have been using the field.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Foldem hit the nail on the head. Watch how the birds are sitting in the field when you pre-scout then set your decoys accordingly. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

There are many times when you cannot set up like the birds. Tough to do when you are running traffic or when the birds are spread out all over the field.


----------

